# can you get skype in dubai



## paul1972 (Apr 1, 2008)

i have heard conflicting reports that some people do get skype whilst others do not - could you please advise.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes & no! Depends on where you are. If you search the forum you will find other threads about this.


----------

